# اضراب وعصيان مدنى 11 فبراير منتشر على الفيس



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

*اولا ده مش تحريض مني 
انا عايز اعرف مين مع ومين ضد

بيان // اضراب وعصيان مدنى 11 فبراير منتشر على الفيس







*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2012)

الشعب ده بيضحك على نفسه 
يعنى لما يعملوا اضراب يعملواه يوم سبت 
يوم عطلة اساسا لمعظم المصالح الحكومية :act23:
عموما انا عندى شغل يومها ونازلة :ura1:​


----------



## zezza (4 فبراير 2012)

*فكرة الاضراب فى حد ذاتها حق مكفول ما فيش اعتراض مع ان البلد مش ناقضة هى كدة او كدة مضروبة 

بس الصراحة الاعلان يضحك 
الامتناع عن الذهاب للمدارس ..... احنا فى اجازة 
الامتناع عن دفع الضرايب ....... هو مين اساسا بيدفع ؛بعدين مصلحة الضرايب حرقوها 
الامتناع عن تحصيل رسوم الخدمات .... ما احنا فى نص الشهر ؛ الواحد بيدفع لفى اوله او اخره  

كله كوم و امعة دى كوم تانى هههههههه بجد لذيذة *


----------



## grges monir (4 فبراير 2012)

البلد ناقصة خراب
هو الاضراب حل لمشاكل البلد ولا بيزودها؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (4 فبراير 2012)

*يجماعه الاضراب هيبدء يوم 11 ، مش يوم واحد زى ما الكل متخيل
هو يبدء يوم 11 وينتهى برحيل العسكر من الحكم 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2012)

*مبدأيا هو الاضراب بداية من يوم 11 يعنى بداية الدراسة مش فى الاجازة عشان الناس مش واخدين بالهم 

معاه بقا ولا ضده مش هيبقى بمزاجى الاتحاد عندنا مقرر يضرب و هيقف على باب المبانى المهمة و مش ناويين يدخلو الطلبة اللى مش عايزة تضرب  انا هروح اسلم على الطلبة و المعيدين و اروح *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*امعه..!!
هى الكلمه دى لسه موجوده ف القاموس 
عموما اضراب مش اضراب هى كده كده متجهه بسرعة الصاروخ لاسفل اطمنوا*


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2012)

*يد الله مع الجماعة !*
*جماعة مين يقصد ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

مينا انت مع الاضراب
هتقفل
محلك ومش هتشتغل لحد ما المجلس يمشي ؟


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2012)

> *هو يبدء يوم 11 وينتهى برحيل العسكر من الحكم *


اوك وبعد رحيل العسكر
مين هايكون على راس الدولة فى  مرحلة الفوضى الحالية؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مينا انت مع الاضراب
> هتقفل
> محلك ومش هتشتغل لحد ما المجلس يمشي ؟



*الاضراب مقصود بيه اى حاجه حكوميه ده اولا
ثانياً لو كنت شغال شغل حكومى مكنتش هروح*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اوك وبعد رحيل العسكر
> مين هايكون على راس الدولة فى  مرحلة الفوضى الحالية؟؟



*بأذن الله احنا ناويين بعد ما العسكر يمشى
هنلف على بيت بيت فى مصر
ولو ملاقيناش حد محترم فى ال85 مليون بنى أدم فى مصر يمسك الدوله ، هنستورد رئيس صينى يكون سعره مهاود 
85 مليون مصرى مفهومش مجموعه تمسك البلد
تفتكر ده مش انتقاص منك ومنى كمصريين ؟
لما حسنى مشى البلد حد احتلها ؟
*


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بأذن الله احنا ناويين بعد ما العسكر يمشى
> هنلف على بيت بيت فى مصر
> ولو ملاقيناش حد محترم فى ال85 مليون بنى أدم فى مصر يمسك الدوله ، هنستورد رئيس صينى يكون سعره مهاود
> 85 مليون مصرى مفهومش مجموعه تمسك البلد
> ...


والهى مينا حاليا كل المتاح على الساحة لا يصلحوا
وعشان كدة الشعب تاية مفيش حتى اتفاق 50% مين يصلح للبلد
الموضوع مش موضوع عدد موضوع مين االلى ينفع
ما هو عندك 80 مليون مصرى بيعلبوا كورة بنجيب لاعيبة من برة لية هى مصر مفيهاش لاعيبة هههههه
تخيل فاشلين فى الكورة هاننجح فى السياسة دة رد على العدد اللى بتتكلم علية با باشا ههه


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> والهى مينا حاليا كل المتاح على الساحة لا يصلحوا
> وعشان كدة الشعب تاية مفيش حتى اتفاق 50% مين يصلح للبلد
> الموضوع مش موضوع عدد موضوع مين االلى ينفع
> ما هو عندك 80 مليون مصرى بيعلبوا كورة بنجيب لاعيبة من برة لية هى مصر مفيهاش لاعيبة هههههه
> تخيل فاشلين فى الكورة هاننجح فى السياسة دة رد على العدد اللى بتتكلم علية با باشا ههه



* يا بوب
اللى هيجى ده هيبقى فتره مؤقته لحين انتخاب رئيس للجمهوريه.
اللى على الساحه دول محدش هيمسك فيهم لفتره مؤقته لان كله عاوزها لمصالح شخصيه ، اللى ممكن يمسكها فتره مؤقته ويرضى بكده اتنين عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح والبرادعى ، والبرادعى كده كده أنسحب .
وكورة أيه يا جرجس اللى بتشبها بمستقبل بلد؟
اللى مسئول عن النادى المدرب
يعنى جوزيه كان كيفه يستورد لاعيبه جاهزه
انما حسام البدرى كان عاوز يعمل فريق محلى 
وجمهور الاهلى مستناش عليه لانه كان بيخسر
مع ان فكر حسام غالى مستقبلاً للنادى الاهلى كان أحسن
بس الجمهور مستناش عليه
بس ازاى بتشبه الكوره بشعب بأكمله ومين قالك ان 80 مليون مصرى بيلعبو كوره ؟
رقم مبالغ فيه بدرجه مش رهيبه انما بدرجه خياليه ؟*


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * يا بوب
> اللى هيجى ده هيبقى فتره مؤقته لحين انتخاب رئيس للجمهوريه.
> اللى على الساحه دول محدش هيمسك فيهم لفتره مؤقته لان كله عاوزها لمصالح شخصيه ، اللى ممكن يمسكها فتره مؤقته ويرضى بكده اتنين عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح والبرادعى ، والبرادعى كده كده أنسحب .
> وكورة أيه يا جرجس اللى بتشبها بمستقبل بلد؟
> ...


 ههههه منا سسيبتلك 5 مليون مش بيلعبوا رقم مش صغير برضة هههه
لا كان تشبية ساخر بس للاحداث مينا اللى بتحصل
محدش مرشح للرئاسة مينا هيغامر انة يمسك فترة انتقالية مليئة بالكوراث لانة لو فشل فى تهدئة الاوضاع نوعا ما مش اقولك تهدئة تؤدى الى استقرار يبقى خسر كل حاجة
مفيش غير بقى رئيس مجلس الشعب والبلد مش  ناقصة  صراحة الاشكال دى تنطط فى كل حتة  كفاية مجلس اللوبيا بتاعهم
والاهم مين اللى هيختار الحكومة الانتقالية اللىبتطالبوا بيها
مجلس الشعب ؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ههههه منا سسيبتلك 5 مليون مش بيلعبوا رقم مش صغير برضة هههه
> لا كان تشبية ساخر بس للاحداث مينا اللى بتحصل
> محدش مرشح للرئاسة مينا هيغامر انة يمسك فترة انتقالية مليئة بالكوراث لانة لو فشل فى تهدئة الاوضاع نوعا ما مش اقولك تهدئة تؤدى الى استقرار يبقى خسر كل حاجة
> مفيش غير بقى رئيس مجلس الشعب والبلد مش  ناقصة  صراحة الاشكال دى تنطط فى كل حتة  كفاية مجلس اللوبيا بتاعهم
> ...


*لا فعلا 5 مليون مش صغير هههههههههه
بص يا ابو جريس التشبيه الساخر لو المحاور اللى معاك مخدوش على أنه ساخر يبقى هو مش ساخر
لان السخريه بتفرض نفسه 
( دروس فى السخريه ببلاش اهو  )
يبقى أنت رافض رحيل العسكر مش عشان العسكر
انما عشان لو العسكر رحلو مفيش بدائل غير مجلس الشعب اللى كله دقون صح كده يا رايق؟
طالما انت موافق على بقاء المجلس ( والاخوان برضه موافقين على بقائه **، لان الاخوان لحد دلوقتى اللى انا شايفه منهم
انهم مش عاوزين الرئاسه انما عاوزين يكونو رمانة الميزان 
)
يبقى انت موافق وعلى استعداد لمجزرة ماسبيرو تانيه
مفيش اختيارين هو اختيار واحد
طالما موافق ع المجلس العسكرى يبقى انت مشترك ضمنياً فى مذبحة ماسبيرو ( ممكن يكون كلام صعب لكن دى حقيقه )
خروج العسكر من الحكم يبقى احنا هنبدء نحارب طرف واحد مش 3 مليون طرف !
تصفية اطراف المعركه السياسيه لاقل الاطراف له فوايد كتييره جدا
اهمها محاسبة المسئول عن كل شىء واعلاء سلطة القانون الغايب غياب كامل *


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا فعلا 5 مليون مش صغير هههههههههه
> بص يا ابو جريس التشبيه الساخر لو المحاور اللى معاك مخدوش على أنه ساخر يبقى هو مش ساخر
> لان السخريه بتفرض نفسه
> ( دروس فى السخريه ببلاش اهو  )
> ...


ولية ماسبيرو بس يبقى مشترك فى محمد محمود وغيرها هههه
شوف مينا الفوضى اللى نعيشها حاليا مخلية كل الاطراف بتقول انا صح وغيرى غلط
يعنى مبارك تنحى ومسك المجلس العسكرى والكل هلل لية  وقال ان البلد فى ايد امينة
تداعيات المواقف قالت لا المجلس مش نافع ولا زم يشمى
مع انة فى الحقيقة هو خط الدفاع الاخير
يعنى هنفضل نجيب ونشيل كدة لحد امتى
عصام شرف كمثال جةمتشال على اعناق الثوار واللى رماة برضة الثوار
فوضى منهجية نعيشها حاليا فى تفكيرنا مينا
الحدث الاخير بتاع بورسعيد هل الحل  التظاهر ومحاولة دخول وزارة الداخلية ؟؟
 اوك مينا مش هقولك تشبيهات ساخرة تانى  ياعم لحسن الثوار دول بيفهموا كل حاجة غلط هههه
موضوع الاخوان عاوزين يبقوا رومانة الميزان دى كل واحد ووجهة نظرة بقى يعنى انت شايفها كدة غيرك لا والحقيقة لا عندى ولا عندك ... صح ولالا
تبقى مجرد تحليلات فقط
السياسة مبداها الل تكسب بية العب بية وازا حد شاف مصلحتة انة ضد تحالف معين هينقلب ضدة
مجرد سؤال اخير انت شايف ان خروج العسكر هو حل لكثير مما يحدث من فوضى؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ولية ماسبيرو بس يبقى مشترك فى محمد محمود وغيرها هههه
> شوف مينا الفوضى اللى نعيشها حاليا مخلية كل الاطراف بتقول انا صح وغيرى غلط
> يعنى مبارك تنحى ومسك المجلس العسكرى والكل هلل لية  وقال ان البلد فى ايد امينة
> تداعيات المواقف قالت لا المجلس مش نافع ولا زم يشمى
> ...


بص يا جرجس انا صح لحد ما غيرى يقنعنى أنى غلط
ويا يقنعنى بادله يا اما مش هقتنع أشطه ؟
انا قولتها من فتره يا جرجس احنا كنا لسه أ ب سياسه واتضحك علينا
وده امر طبيعى لشعب مكنش يعرف يعنى أيه سياسه
هللنا للمجلس العسكرى والجيش أه
لكن مفضلناش نهلله زى ما ناس كتيير بتهلله دلوقتى
لانه واضح جدا أنه مع مبارك وحاشيته
اما بالنسبه لعصام شرف 
عصام شرف تعهد للثوار أنه هيحقق اهداف الثوره
ولما مسك الوزاره محققهاش
عشان كده الثوار قلبو عليه
محاولات لى زراع الحقيقه واظهار كل شىء وفق منظورنا وحدنا 
محاولات اعتقد ينتقصها نظرة الطرف الاخر للاشياء
يعنى انت بتحاول توضح للناس ان الثوار معندهم فكر ومنهج
هما مع الرايجه ، لا دى مش حقيقه
الحقيقه أن عصام شرف كان متشال على الاعناق لانه أقسم أنه هينفذ مطالب الثوره ومنفذهاش والثوار طلبو يشيلوه
يبقى كده الثوار معندهمش فكر ومنهج ؟
ولا اجندة المجلس العسكرى المتحكم فى كل شىء
هى اللى رافضه فكر ومنهج الثوار ؟



grges monir قال:


> الحدث الاخير بتاع بورسعيد هل الحل  التظاهر ومحاولة دخول وزارة الداخلية ؟؟
> اوك مينا مش هقولك تشبيهات ساخرة تانى  ياعم لحسن الثوار دول بيفهموا كل حاجة غلط هههه


ههههههههه لا براحتك يعم خليك ساخر 
اولا مفيش محاولات لدخول وزارة الداخليه
المتظاهرين كان معاهم نواب مجلس شعب وبيقولو سلميه سلميه
واتضربو بالخرطوش وقنابل الغاز 
التظاهر امام وزارة الداخليه امر مكفول
اذا كنت عاوز تمنع التظاهر نزل قانون بده


grges monir قال:


> موضوع الاخوان عاوزين يبقوا رومانة الميزان دى كل واحد ووجهة نظرة بقى يعنى  انت شايفها كدة غيرك لا والحقيقة لا عندى ولا عندك ... صح ولالا
> تبقى مجرد تحليلات فقط
> السياسة مبداها الل تكسب بية العب بية وازا حد شاف مصلحتة انة ضد تحالف معين هينقلب ضدة



موضوع الاخوان انا قولت وجهة نظرى الخاصه بيا
ومفرضتهاش ع حد 


grges monir قال:


> مجرد سؤال اخير انت شايف ان خروج العسكر هو حل لكثير مما يحدث من فوضى؟؟


*خروج العسكر واقالة النائب العام وتطهير القضاء 
هما 3 خطوات مهمين جدا لاستقرار مصر 
الخطوه اللى هتؤدى للخطوات اللى بعدها
هى رحيل العسكر *


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

:يعني إيه​*اضراب عام*​ الإضراب هو *التوقف عن العمل* وهو وسيلة ضغط شعبية سلمية بصورة منظمة وجماعية​ 



ممكن *يقوم بيها* أي فئة من الشعب عشان تضغط على حكومتها لتغير سياستها تجاهم -​ *تاريخها* يرجع للثورة الصناعية , عندما زاد تأثير الطبقة العاملة  في المصانع والمناجم.​ ​ *الإضرابات* قد تكون بصدد *مقر عمل*، *صاحب عمل*، أو في *وحدة داخل مقر عمل*، أو قد *تشمل صناعة بأسرها*، أو قد يشترك بها كل عمال أو​  موظفي  مدينة أو بلد ما. الإضرابات التي يشارك بها جميع العمال أو الموظفين، أو  التي تتضمن عدد من نقابات العمال في منطقة معينة تعرف * بـا**لإضرابات العامة*​ *أنواع الاضرابات:*​ تم شرح *الاضراب العام*  في الأعلى​ *إضراب التعاطف- *يعني إن عُمال شركة تضرب تعاطفا مع عُمال شركة تانية بشكل فعلي​ *إضراب عن الطعام- *هو ممكن يتم بشكل فردي أو جماعي لما وساعتها ببلغ  النائب العام إني أنا اسمي  فلان الفلاني بعلن إني هبطل أكل عشان السبب  الفلاني . وده قام به غاندي مثلا, وفي الثورة المصرية قام بيها كذا حد زي  دكتورة /ليلى سويف والمدون مايكل نبيل اعتراضا عن المحاكمات العسكرية.​ * إضراب الادعاء المرضي -*وده بيبقى في البلاد أو الفئات اللي مش مسموح فيها الإضراب قانونا(زي الشرطة والجيش والمطافي​ .والمدرسين)  يتظاهر في المضربون بالمرض​ 
​ 

 
طب يعني إيه *عصيان مدني*:​ - هو أحد الطرق التي ثار بها الناس على القوانين غير العادلة، وقد استخدم في حركات مقاومة سلمية عديدة موثّقة (*زي ثورة 1919 ضد الاحتلال البريطاني , وده كان من الأكبر والأبكر على مدار التاريخ)*​ -بتبقى ساعات مرفقة بالاضراب العام ​ في العصيان المدني *الشعب بطوايفه بترفض التعمل مع الحكومة ماديا*, ف*ماندفعش* ضرايب ولا كهرباء ولا مية ...إلخ​ 
​


----------



## tamav maria (5 فبراير 2012)

تم التصويت
بس ربنا يستر 
شكلها مش ها تعدي علي خير


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

فكره فاشله فحت​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

* معلومه : الاضراب العام
ايام الاحتلال الفرنسى اول ناس كانو ضده
هم الاعيان والشيوخ (مش متأكد منها )





*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يجماعه الاضراب هيبدء يوم 11 ، مش يوم واحد زى ما الكل متخيل*
> *هو يبدء يوم 11 وينتهى برحيل العسكر من الحكم *


:mus13: هييييييييييه :mus13:​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 فبراير 2012)




----------



## grges monir (6 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * معلومه : الاضراب العام
> ايام الاحتلال الفرنسى اول ناس كانو ضده
> هم الاعيان والشيوخ (مش متأكد منها )
> 
> ...


فين فى البيان دماء شهداء ماسبيرو
ولا هما شايفين ان الحادثة دى مش تبع المجلس برضة؟؟او بالادق شايفين انها مش مشكلة من اساسة؟؟؟؟


----------



## white.angel (6 فبراير 2012)

*يعنى عايزين تقنعونى ... *
*اننا احنا طلبة الجامعات هنعلن اضراب حتى تسليم السلطه ...*
*ونشيل التيرم ... *
*ههههههههههههههه .... انا مش ناويه بصراحه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

*احب اقول لكل واحد هيضرب 
انت بتساهم في انهيار مصر 

اضراب يعني ستعجوزه او راجل كبير عندهم 60 سنه مش هيعرفوا يقبضوا  معاش 
اضراب يعني لما تطلب الاسعاف متلاقيش حد يرد 
اضراب يعني انهيار تام للبورصه 
اضراب يعني غياب للخدمات 

يا ريت نستخدم عقولنا شويه مش عقول ناس تاني 


*​


----------



## grges monir (6 فبراير 2012)

نحن نمر بمرحلة ضبابية لا أحد يعرف فيها شيئاً، ولم تنتج الثورة شيئاً سوى  مشاهدة مبارك فى القفص وهذا ليس كل شىء، المهم أنك فى الوزارات والمصالح  والمؤسسات تجد نفس الوجوه وبنفس الأداء *ما حدث عندنا استطاع البعض أن  يطوعها ليجعل الثورة مجرد احتجاجات أطاحت بالرئيس والحكومة فقط.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 فبراير 2012)

فى ناس عايزه خراب ودمار مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2012)

*الحريه لها ثمن
والتخلص من القهر له ثمن
والتخلص من الظلم له ثمن

فمن يريد شيئ .... لابد أن يسدد ثمنه
وإذا الشعب أراد الحياة ..... فلابد أن يسدد الثمن*


----------



## marcelino (6 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *احب اقول لكل واحد هيضرب
> انت بتساهم في انهيار مصر
> 
> اضراب يعني ستعجوزه او راجل كبير عندهم 60 سنه مش هيعرفوا يقبضوا  معاش
> ...




لا حياة لمن تنادى​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> يا ريت نستخدم عقولنا شويه مش عقول ناس تاني
> 
> 
> *​





marcelino قال:


> لا حياة لمن تنادى​


*!!!!!!!!!!
الكلام متوجهلى ؟
معناه ايه بقى ؟*


----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *!!!!!!!!!!*
> *الكلام متوجهلى ؟*
> *معناه ايه بقى ؟*


*شكلها هتقلب بضرب :gy0000:*​ 




:99:​


----------



## miraam (8 فبراير 2012)

*انا مش فاهمة هو 11 فبراير من كل سنة لازم نمشى الحاكم  احنا كدا مش حنخلص *

*هو صحيح المجلس العسكرى كلنا او اغلبنا معترض عليه لكن ماينفعش حكاية يرحل دلوقتى و حالا دون ترتيب او بحث ايه البديل لرحيله و ايه الى حيترتب على رحيلة احنا شفنا الشرطة لما حبت تنتقم و طلعت علينا البلطجية الى لسه مش عارفين نعيش حياتنا طبيعى بسببهم .. الجيش بقى لما ينتقم حيعمل ايه ؟؟؟ احنا مش ناقصين و البلد كمان مش ناقصة اضراب و وقف حال*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *!!!!!!!!!!
> الكلام متوجهلى ؟
> معناه ايه بقى ؟*



*مقصدتش حد بعينه 
ومشاركتي طولها متر مش الجزء المقتبس ده بس 
ومعن اننا نستخدم عقولنا مش عقول ناس تاني 

اقصد بيها بعد احترامي للجميع 
اننا شعب بيتساق 
اقل كلمه بتسخنا وكلمه تاني تهدينا 

الحكومه مش ظالمه 
ومش بريئه 


 زي اي مخلوق فيه صفات حلوه وصفات وحشه 
جايز الوحش عندهم اكتر 
بس احنا مش بنشوف غير الوحش حتي لو تحت ميكرسكوب

ملحوظه : انا مش مؤيد للحكومه والمجلس 
وحاليا مش معارض 
اديني عايش اللي هيقربلي بشر هقتله 
معنديش اكتر من كده 

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مقصدتش حد بعينه
> ومشاركتي طولها متر مش الجزء المقتبس ده بس
> ومعن اننا نستخدم عقولنا مش عقول ناس تاني
> 
> ...



*طالما بتتكلم على الشعب اللى بيتساق
يبقى تمام 
كده مشاركتك متخصنيش
كل واحدى أدرى بنفسه :fun_lol:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طالما بتتكلم على الشعب اللى بيتساق
> يبقى تمام
> كده مشاركتك متخصنيش
> كل واحدى أدرى بنفسه :fun_lol:*



* انا اول واحد بعترف اني كنت متناقض 
مره في ماسبيرو حتفت من قلبي " الجيش والشعب ايد واحده "
وبردوا من قلبي في التحرير " يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر "

 بس عارف كمان مين هتف نفس الهتافات 
والكل ادري بنفسه بردوا :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2012)

*بدأ الجيش فى الأنتشار فى عواصم المحافظات المصرية ..... ليه ؟؟؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انا اول واحد بعترف اني كنت متناقض
> مره في ماسبيرو حتفت من قلبي " الجيش والشعب ايد واحده "
> وبردوا من قلبي في التحرير " يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر "
> 
> ...


*فى فرق بين اننا يتضحك علينا لفتره
او يتضحك علينا ع طول
اغلبنا اتضحك عليه فى الاؤل
بس فى ناس فاقت وفى ناس لسه
مش عيب اننا يتضحك علينا بس العيب اننا نفضل موافقين بالضحك علينا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بدأ الجيش فى الأنتشار فى عواصم المحافظات المصرية ..... ليه ؟؟؟*



*اكيد بيدوروا علي جزمه المشير المسروقه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فى فرق بين اننا يتضحك علينا لفتره
> او يتضحك علينا ع طول
> اغلبنا اتضحك علينا فى الاؤل
> بس فى ناس فاقت وفى ناس لسه
> مش عيب اننا يتضحك علينا بس العيب اننا نفضل موافقين بالضحك علينا*



* مش يمكن فوقنا من وهم 
علي وهم اكبر ؟
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مش يمكن فوقنا من وهم
> علي وهم اكبر ؟
> *​



*كل واحد وفكره
هو اللى يحدد هو عايش فى وهم ولا فى حقيقه !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بدأ الجيش فى الأنتشار فى عواصم المحافظات المصرية ..... ليه ؟؟؟*



*كل المحافظات !!
انا اللى اعرفه انه نزل يحمى القناه علشان التهديد باقتحامها تقريبا بكره
ربنا يستر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كل واحد وفكره
> هو اللى يحدد هو عايش فى وهم ولا فى حقيقه !*



* سبق وقلت اني مبقتش عارف مين الصح ومين الغلط 
ومين المحترم ومين اللي عامل محترم 
ومن اللي بيفهم ومين اللي بيدعي 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * سبق وقلت اني مبقتش عارف مين الصح ومين الغلط
> ومين المحترم ومين اللي عامل محترم
> ومن اللي بيفهم ومين اللي بيدعي
> *​


*قدامك ده وقدامك ده يا عياد 
مين يحددلك الصح والغلط غير نفسك ؟*
*الصح بمفهومى ممكن يكون غلط بمفهوم شخص تانى *
*فكر كويس فى كل حاجه بتحصل وبحياديه وانت توصل للصح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كل المحافظات !!
> انا اللى اعرفه انه نزل يحمى القناه علشان التهديد باقتحامها تقريبا بكره
> ربنا يستر*



*ربما يكون تمهيد لإعلان الأحكام العرفية .....*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كل المحافظات !!*
> *انا اللى اعرفه انه نزل يحمى القناه علشان التهديد باقتحامها تقريبا بكره*
> *ربنا يستر*


* موضوع اقتحام القناة ده كان المفروض النهارده خلاص*
*وانا بقول زيك برضه*
*لان انا مشفتش الجيش ده غير صور بس *
*مفيش جيس واقف غير عند المنطقة الشمالية بس عندنااااا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ربما يكون تمهيد لإعلان الأحكام العرفية .....*



*او ربما يكون تخوف من العصيان المدنى !*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2012)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203740*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ربما يكون تمهيد لإعلان الأحكام العرفية .....*



*فعلا جابوا الخبر مصور ع قناة النيل للاخبار حالا 
احتمااال برضه محدش بقى فاهم حاجه خلاص
ربنا يعديها ع خير*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203740*


*وانا كمان قلت نفس الشئ*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3104309&postcount=294

*شئ لا يطمئن ابدا ابدا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * موضوع اقتحام القناة ده كان المفروض النهارده خلاص*
> *وانا بقول زيك برضه*
> *لان انا مشفتش الجيش ده غير صور بس *
> *مفيش جيس واقف غير عند المنطقة الشمالية بس عندنااااا*​



*لا يا مرموره انا سمعت انه بكره
بس الا القناه دى مفيهاش هزار
جابوا ف الاخبار من شويه مناظر الدبابات ف الشوارع وقالوا الناس بتهجم ع الافران
ربنا يستر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

*نتيجه الاستطلاع الان علي قناه المحور 
عن الاضراب
لا للاضراب 73.4 %
نعم للاضراب 26.6 %

*​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 فبراير 2012)

الكلام ده لو  كلنا متفقين على مبدأ واحد ... انا مقولتش انى ضد فكرة العصيان المدنى انا  ضد التوقيت وضد مين من الناس هيشارك بايجابية؟؟؟ ما المظاهرات السلمية  والاعتصامات كانت سلاح قوي وكان ممكن نستمر فيه لحد ما العسكر يمشي زيه زي  مبارك ... ايام مبارك استشهد مئات واصيب الاف والشعب لسه بنفس العزيمة لحد  ما اطاحنا بكل النظام ومش هنقول ان السبب قتل المتظاهرين... سوريا وتونس  وليبيا استشهد فيهم اضعاف اضعاف اللى استشهدوا فى مصر وفضلوا مكملين وعمر  ما فى ثورة ناجحة خلصت فى كام شهر بس!! ... لكن ايه الحال دلوقت ؟؟!!!!  شوية ينزلوا التحرير يهتفوا يتضرب نصفهم ويرجعوا !! وشوية قدام الداخلية  وشوية طالعين فى شارع واسع شوية عشان يختلفوا ويسموا نفسهم مؤيدين  المجلس.... ليه منزلناش كلنا بنفس الحماس ده فى المظاهرات ؟؟ وهو عشان فى  ناس بتقتل عشان بلدها بسبب نظام فاسد ... يبقي احنا كمان بالمرة نقعد فى  بيوتنا و نكمل على الباقي؟؟؟ كام واحد هيموت من المرض؟؟؟ كام عجوز تخطي سن  ال 60 ومش هيقدر ياخد معاشه عشان مصلحة الضرائب اعلنت العصيان؟؟؟ كام بلطجي  هينزل الشارع يسرق ويعمل اللى عاوزه عشان الساحة بقت فاضية واللعب فى  ملعبه !! ولنفترض ان فينا ناس ايجابية وواعية واعلنت عصيانها وعلى النقيض  ناس رفضت ونزلت ... ساعتها المتخلفين عن عملهم او دراستهم مش هيبقي اسمه  عصيان هيبقي فيه ردود افعال تانية من الجهة نفسها زى الفصل او الطرد او  غيره .... كام واحد مدرك معنى عصيان مدني اساسا عشان تقولى خسائر لحظية  ومكاسب على المدى البعيد ؟؟!!! الناس فرحانة باجازة وقعدة راحة فى بيوتهم  لا اكثر!!! مفيش وجه مقارنة بين العصيان المدنى فى ثورة 1919 و ثورة المهاتما  غاندي فى الهند واستخدامه الصحيح للعصيان المدنى وبين العصيان اللى احنا بنفكر نعمله مختلف تماما !!!


يعني  المؤيدين حوالى ربع الشعب !! يبقي لما تقعد فى بيتك كطالب وباقي زمايلك  ينزلوا كلياتهم ... مش هيبقي عصيان مدنى ومش هتقدر تستمر وهتنزل فرض عليك والا هتشيل السنة او هتقعد فى البيت وانت مفصول والحمدلله لانك مش  اغلبيه و (ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــد واحدة متسقفش )




نوحد نفسنا  الاول ونساهم فى التوعية و نقوم احنا بالدور اللى الاعلام الفاسد بيضلله  ... وبعد مانوصل لهدف واحد نعلن العصيان ونقول وقتها بدءا من يوم كذا ولحد  ما يسقط حكم العسكر لكن لما يكون اكتر من 75% من الشعب مش فاهم وضد فكرة  العصيان حرصا على المصالح ... والعصيان ده المفروض يبدأ بعد غد يبقي ده  مسموش عصيان !! والنتيجة متوقعة من قبل مانبدأ ... اللى خلا الثورة نجحت  اننا كلنا متفقين على نفس المبدأ ومتأثرناش باللى بيتقتل ومحدش خاف ... لكن  دلوقتى ايه الوضع؟



​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 فبراير 2012)

1 -المظاهرات و الاعتصامات مش  كارت محروق ومنقدرش نستبعده  .. فى ناس بتقول كفاية اراقة الدماء ؟؟؟ ده على اساس ان العصيان هو اللى هيعمل حقن للدماء؟؟
نجاح الثورة  ليه ثمن ومش اراقة الدماء اللى تخلينا نقف ونقول مش نازلين ... بالعكس  يمكن كانت دافع كبير ان كل يوم العدد يتزايد فى الميدان ومؤيدي الثورة  ينزلوا ويهتفوا بالايام... بدأت بأقلية واللى كانت شعلة الازدياد وتوافد  الناس بسبب ردود فعل النظام ضد المتظاهرين .... ويمكن من اقوي الامثلة  الثورة الفرنسية استمرت 10 سنوات من 1789 حتى 1799 يعني طول المدة لا يعني  فشل الثورة

 2- اومال مزعلناش اوى كدة ليه على 73 قتيل بعد مباراة  كرة قدم؟؟!! هنقول انعدام امن ومؤامرة وانها مدبرة ومقصودة وكلام كتير لكن  فى النهاية مين قتل مين؟؟ الشعب  قتل فى نفسه... ولا فى دى كمان هنقول  ابرياء وكانوا مستوردين شعب من موزمبيق يدبر المؤامرة!!!
 ده اكبر دليل على عدم وعى الشعب مش معنى انهم لحموا باب حديد فى مدرج يعني اقتلوا بعض براحتكم

  3- مين قال ان الطريقة دي هتنجح فى اقل من شهر؟؟ مين قال انى لما اقعد فى  البيت واقاطع كل عمل يتصل بسياسات الحكومة هيخلى العسكر يمشي؟؟؟ اذا كان  الدم فشل فى انه يحركه والاقتصاد وكل الاوضاع اللى للاسوأ يوم بعد يوم  محركتهوش.. المظاهرات اللى عملت شلل للحركة فى مصر ولا هزتهم !! قعدتنا فى  البيوت هتخليه يمشي؟؟
 مين قال ان لما تقعد انت فى البيت و غيرك ينزل  الشغل وتبقي انت اللى كأنك متمرد وتتحسب عليك جزاءات ويمكن تقعد بعد كدة  غصب عنك لما تتفصل هيبقي ده عصيان؟ ونقول ماهى هتبدأ بأقلية؟؟؟ بالعكس ده  لو اللى بدأو اقليه ولقيوا العمل مستمر هيتراجعوا وينزلوا 
 مين قالك ان لما الطلبة متنزلش كليات او مدارس العسكر هيزعل ويمشي؟؟ ولا هتفرق معاه فى اى حاجة 

  4- يعني لما الموانى والمطارات تساهم فى العصيان يبقي وقتها نقول حرام  عليك يا عسكر وحلال عليكوا يا محتلين بس اديني اشارة قبل ماتنزل عشان  اوسعلك!!!

 5-يعني لما مصلحة الضرائب تضرب عن العمل ...  الكام  مليون اللى عايشين على معاشاتهم ومعندهمش بديل؟؟ يموتوا من الجوع بقي المهم  انها موتة طبيعية من غير اراقة دماء!!!

 6- مفيش وجه مقارنة بين  ثورة 1919 اللى كان نازل فيها الشعب  بكل طوائفه من غير تمييز او تحزبات  وكل فئاته وحتى الاطفال والنساء وبين تكتلات وتيارات دينية ... مجلس الشعب  الحالى اللى بيمثل تيار الحرية والعدالة بشكل كبير ضد العصيان لانه مش عايز  حاجة تانى بعد ماوصل للى عاوزه!!!
 والفئة دي مش قليلة وتمثل سلطة تقدر تاخد خطوات سلبية ضد المشاركين
 المهاتما غاندى عمل على نفس الوتيرة وعمل على نبذ العنف والتطرف الديني قبل وكان وسيتله فى نجاح الثورة فى الهند
 اعتقد المقارنة واضحة جدا 
 احنا نفتقد ده جدا مصر فى الوضع الحالى عبارة عن تحزبات و تيارات دينية
* وسلملي على الجهل فى مصر !!!!*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

البابا شنودة للأقباط: العصيان المدني لا يقبله الدين ولا تقبله الدولة


----------



## grges monir (9 فبراير 2012)

> مفيش وجه مقارنة بين   ثورة 1919 اللى كان نازل فيها الشعب  بكل طوائفه من غير تمييز او تحزبات   وكل فئاته وحتى الاطفال والنساء وبين تكتلات وتيارات دينية ... مجلس الشعب   الحالى اللى بيمثل تيار الحرية والعدالة بشكل كبير ضد العصيان لانه مش  عايز  حاجة تانى بعد ماوصل للى عاوزه!!!


احيكى ميريام على الكلام المنطقى الاكثر من رائع
للاسف هذة نتيجة الثورة المزعومة حتى الان


----------



## white.angel (9 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> البابا شنودة للأقباط: العصيان المدني لا يقبله الدين ولا تقبله الدولة



*تانى هنقول الدين .. 
امتى هنفصل الدين عن السياسيه
ارحمونا بقى .. مجبناش ورا الا الدين 
اللى داخل فى كل حاجة قبل السياسيه*


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> البابا شنودة للأقباط: العصيان المدني لا يقبله الدين ولا تقبله الدولة


* بغض النظر عن الاضراب وما يؤال اليه *
*وبغض النظر عن مشاركتي فيه كبنأدم *
*بس بجد أنا عايز أقول ان الدين دين ... والكنيسة كنيسة ... والسياسة سياسة ... وهلم جره*
*البابا شنوده رمزاً لكل الأقباط ... نعشقه ونحبه ونتمني له الصحة والهدوء التام له ولشعبه ولمصر *
*بس البابا بابا ... رجل دين فقط ... ومن حقه ان يبدي برأيه كمواطن ورأس الكنيسة أيضاً في هذا الأضراب .... وانا أوافقه لأن هذا من حقه *
*ولكن أن يمنع -وهذا لم يبرهنه التنبيه- فهذا اعتقد تسيس للموقف وغير مجدي*

*الأضراب كفكرة هو حق أصيل من المواطن المصري الذي يري من وجهة نظره انه الأصح *
*والعكس صحيح للأخرين الذين يرون أنهم هم أيضاً الأصح*
*وكل منا يخدم وطنه بما يراه الأفضل *


*علي فكرة انا مع وضد الأضراب :smil13:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

ايه الغريب يا جماعه ان سيدنا يقول رئيه
هو مأجبرش حد علي حاجه 

موقفه مختلف عن دار الافتاء اللي بيحرم الاضراب 

امال ليه لما بتحصل عندنا كارثه  بنلاقي 100سؤال  لسيدنا في الاجتماع

عن الوضع مش دي سياسه ؟

وبيتغير شكل الاجتماع من روحي 
لهتاف وندوه سياسيه

بعدين مين فيكم ينكر اننا في دوله دينيه بالفعل
لكم مدنيه وسياسيه بالاسم فقط

هو مش بردوا الدين الاسلامي مصدر التشريع الاول 

ولا نسينوا الماده التانيه


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ايه الغريب يا جماعه ان سيدنا يقول رئيه
> هو مأجبرش حد علي حاجه
> 
> موقفه مختلف عن دار الافتاء اللي بيحرم الاضراب
> ...


 


Twin قال:


> *بس البابا بابا ... رجل دين فقط ... ومن حقه ان يبدي برأيه كمواطن ورأس الكنيسة أيضاً في هذا الأضراب .... وانا أوافقه لأن هذا من حقه *
> *ولكن أن يمنع -وهذا لم يبرهنه التنبيه- فهذا اعتقد تسيس للموقف وغير مجدي*​




*وعياد .... أنا مبروحش العباسية أصلاً علشان أسأل :smil12:*

*متخدش الكلام أفش .... أنت لك وجة نظر والأخرين يملكون وجهة نظر أخري *
*وغيرنا يملك غير ما نملك *​


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

*في نقطة علشان نرجع للموضوع .....*
*هو ده أضراب عام والا عصيان مدني ؟*

*هناك فرق بين العصيان والأضراب *
*والا ال هيحصل ده ... زاوج الأتنين ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وعياد .... أنا مبروحش العباسية أصلاً علشان أسأل :smil12:*
> 
> *متخدش الكلام أفش .... أنت لك وجة نظر والأخرين يملكون وجهة نظر أخري *
> *وغيرنا يملك غير ما نملك *[/CENTER]




مش قفش
بس انا متربي ان ابيا يعرف اكتر مني
واكيد سيدنا ليه نظره ابعد من نظرتي بمراحل


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مش قفش
> بس انا متربي ان ابيا يعرف اكتر مني
> واكيد سيدنا ليه نظره ابعد من نظرتي بمراحل



*وانا اتربيت علي الرأي والرأي الأخر ... وعلي عدم حصر حياتي في يد الأخرين *
*لابد أن أفصح وأعبر عن رأي ووجهة نظري .... حتي لو غلط *

*وبعديها أكيد كان ابويا بيمشي ال هو بيقوله طبعاً :a82:*
*بس أداني فرصة للتعبير *

*عياد .... والنبي شدني ... وجواب ع السؤال ال فوق :ranting:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

تصدق لسه واخد بالي حالا من سؤالك

هو اضراب مش عصيان
ده اللي بيتقال حتي الان


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> تصدق لسه واخد بالي حالا من سؤالك
> 
> هو اضراب مش عصيان
> ده اللي بيتقال حتي الان


*لا أنا متوقعه عصيان مش أضراب :smil12:*

*شوف الموضوع ده **العصيان المدني ,,, الأضراب العام !*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا أنا متوقعه عصيان مش أضراب :smil12:*
> 
> *شوف الموضوع ده **العصيان المدني ,,, الأضراب العام !*​



* شوفت الموضوع 
والنتيجه هي الحكم 
*​


----------



## tony2005 (9 فبراير 2012)

*المواطن المصرى المسيحى الان:
تسأله هل انت راضى عن حكم العسكر ؟؟
يقولك لا طبعا ده كفاية اللى حصل لشبابنا فى ماسبيرو 
طيب ما بتاخدش موقف ضدهم ليه ؟؟؟
يقولك برضه اهم احسن ما حد من التيار الاسلامى ياخد مكانهم 
وكان قدر المسيحيين فى مصر ان يختاروا ما بين نظام ديكتاتورى استبدادى او نظام دينى متعصب
كل ده مش مشكلة 
المشكلة بقى انه مش قاعد ساكت
لا يصرخ ويولول لما تتحرق كنيسة او يتقتل شباب زى الورد 
لكن ياخد موقف .........لا 
قاعد ينتقد الحزب الاسلامى الفلانى والشيخ العلانى اللى بنتهكوا كل حاجة تخصهم ابتداء من عقيدتهم انتهاء الى رموزهم الدينية 
لكن ينزل ويشارك فى اى منظمة او حزب او نشاط مدنى يحاول يوضح الصورة الحقيقية للمسيحين ...........لا
وبرضه كل اللى فات مش مشكلة 
و المشكلة الاكبر 
ان حتى لما حد غيرهم يحاول يبقى مختلف وينزل يشارك فى محاولة مخلصة للتغيير ما يخلصش ما انتقادتهم 
الحقيقة اللى بقت بتوضح ليا اكتر واكتر 
ان الغلط بقى فينا احنا مش فى اى حد تانى
قاعدين مستنين المعجزة اللى هتحصل وتغير البلد 
وما بقناش قادرين نعرف 
ان المعجزة الحقيقية هى ان احنا نبتدى نتحرك 
انتم ملح الارض 
والملح لازم يدوب فى كل الارض حتى يستطيع ان يعطى لهاطعما
لكن احنا واخدين جنب ومش عايزين ندوب لحد ما اتحجرنا وبقى طعمنا وشكلنا ماسخ*​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 فبراير 2012)

*احنا عاوزين نشغل  عجلة العدالة الأجتماعية دي أهم من  عجلة الأنتاج الي  بتدوس و تفرم العمال ،  و العدالة الاجتماعية هي عجلة الحقوق و المساواة #copied
*


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *احنا عاوزين نشغل عجلة العدالة الأجتماعية دي أهم من عجلة الأنتاج الي بتدوس و تفرم العمال ، و العدالة الاجتماعية هي عجلة الحقوق و المساواة #copied*


* هي فين عجلة الأنتاج دية أصلاً .... والنعمة لو تعرف مكنها قولي علشان أروح أبوسها :smil12:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 فبراير 2012)

*


Twin قال:




هي فين عجلة الأنتاج دية أصلاً .... والنعمة لو تعرف مكنها قولي علشان أروح أبوسها :smil12:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

طالما مفيش اصلا انتاج * *
واحنا اصلا دوله مش منتجه
يبقى نعلن اضرابنا يمكن نبقى دلوه منتجه
*


----------



## الاسيوي (18 فبراير 2012)

متى تنتهي المشاكل ؟


----------

